# transfer speed

## Cr0t

Pretty much any GUI file explorer program shows you how fast you transferd a file during a copy/move. For example krusader or for the CLI mc. I would like to know if something like this exist for the general CLI. For example if I use cp or move.

----------

## eccerr0r

A long time ago in a galaxy far away...

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-4063016.html#4063016

I guess if someone wants to port, code is there... but since upstream rejected... oh well

I think scp and rsync have some sort of progress indication as well, and those are built in.

----------

## Cr0t

VCP would be nice, but it's too bad that you have to press return to get back to your command prompt.

----------

